# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Синоним слова секс

## Irina

*СЕКС отвратительное иностранное слово, засоряющее русский язык! Почему нельзя называть все на нормальном русском языке! Кто может предложить достойный синоним!?

Например:

    * заниматься любовью
    * знакомиться поближе

Предлагайте ваши варианты и обоснования в пользу того или иного слова/словосочетания.*

----------


## BiZ111

трах =)

----------


## BiZ111

Вздуть  Взломать систему  Вогнать  Войти в пещеру  Вонзить  Ворваться  Впиндюжить  Вставить  Вступить в акт соития  Вшпилить  Вы**ать  Дефлорировать  Заглянуть в неизвестность  Загнать коня  Загнать лысого  Заняться любовью  Заняться сексом  Засадить  Кинуть палку  Насадить на шпажку  Нырнуть в пелотку  Окучить  Опрабировать  Осеменить  Отксерить  Отлюбить  Отпердолить  Отсексить  Отыметь  Подоить ящерку  Поиметь  Показать путь Ильичу  Посдить на кол  Потереться лобками  Приконектиться  Пристроить Антошку  Присунуть на пол Федора  Пробраться сквозь заросли  Проигнорировать разок другой  Пройтись по памятным местам  Прокатиться по лужку  Прокачать  Пропахать  Прополоть  Протемтировать  Растлить  Сконектиться   Совакупить  Совратить  сношать  Любиться  переспать  тереться  Поглупостить  отодрать  ОТПЕТУШИТЬ  жарить   оприходовать  выдрать  перепихнуться  лапошить  сделать динь-динь  чесать даме спинку изнутри  прелюбодействовать  совершать грехопадение  швориться   глину в жопе мешать  втыкать  Иметь  покувыркаться   Отпидорить  Закинуть удочку  Пристроиться  Погрешить  Сделать сепуку  ПОКУЛЯТЬСЯ  Вставить  Втиснуть  Всунуть   Пропихнуть  Затолкать  Овладеть  Оттарабанить  Оттархать  Затрахать  Обработать  Покрыть  проникнуть  топтать  оплодотворить  показать путь к оргазму  поговорить об удое  прочистить паутину  шлифанунуть кий  пустить веселого дельфина  поразвлечься  позабавиться  пороться  делать детей  поиграть в маму-папу  пойти в экспедицию   разорить гнездо  шпили-вили  джага-джага

----------


## Akasey

на полфёдора

----------


## JAHolper

По-моему нормальное слово. 

Пока изучал тему, нашёл книгу прикольную: Секс і эротыка ў беларускай традыцыйнай культуры [[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]]

_"І полавы акт, і смех адмаўляюць смерць і сцвярджаюць жыццё."_ - смейтесь на здоровье.

----------


## Vanya

полавы

----------


## гость

Заниматься инвестициями (инвестиции - что-то вкладываешь, что-то получаешь!)

----------


## kaprizonline

кекс

----------

